# Pesky Quads



## Quadzilla420 (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm new to this board, so hopefully I am in the correct sub forum. My question is, what are you guys with deep separation tips?  My quads are decent in size, especially sweep, and I stay fairly lean all year, like 12-13% in winter, 8-9% in summer. Unfortunately, I don't have much separation. I'm do high rep sets, 12-15 reps on front squats and 15-20 reps on machine exercises. Do you recommend paused reps? Or is just insufficient development?  Thanks in advance for any feedback, especially from you bastards with shredded quads🤣🤣🤣, that's just envy talking😉😉😉


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 10, 2017)

Quadzilla420 said:


> I'm new to this board, so hopefully I am in the correct sub forum. My question is, what are you guys with deep separation tips?  My quads are decent in size, especially sweep, and I stay fairly lean all year, like 12-13% in winter, 8-9% in summer. Unfortunately, I don't have much separation. I'm do high rep sets, 12-15 reps on front squats and 15-20 reps on machine exercises. Do you recommend paused reps? Or is just insufficient development?  Thanks in advance for any feedback, especially from you bastards with shredded quads🤣🤣🤣, that's just envy talking😉😉😉



Height, weight, photo of quads, how many years have you been training?


----------



## Quadzilla420 (Oct 10, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Height, weight, photo of quads, how many years have you been training?



All that info is posted in my introduction post.  I will try to post a photo of my quads, if I can. Haven't tried uploading pics on here yet


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2017)

Sounds like you are off on your body fat estimates and you might just be holding your fat there till the bitter end. 

I've always wondered if something like active release therapy would be a good idea pre contest for a bodybuilder. If it would bring out more detail...


----------



## Quadzilla420 (Oct 10, 2017)

Quads pic


----------



## Quadzilla420 (Oct 10, 2017)

Upper body pic


----------



## Quadzilla420 (Oct 10, 2017)

Maybe just most of my bodyfat lingers in my quads


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds like you are off on your body fat estimates and you might just be holding your fat there till the bitter end.
> I've always wondered if something like active release therapy would be a good idea pre contest for a bodybuilder. If it would bring out more detail...


Maybe. I suspect it depends on the muscle group in question since we do have data (pilot study, 2004ish I think) showing no effect for ART on quads when it comes to strength. 

FWIW, I have my dudes & dudettes pretty much stop training certain muscle groups altogether during peak week - quads included. Way too susceptible to damage, inflammation and all that bad voodoo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Maybe. I suspect it depends on the muscle group in question since we do have data (pilot study, 2004ish I think) showing no effect for ART on quads when it comes to strength.
> 
> FWIW, I have my dudes & dudettes pretty much stop training certain muscle groups altogether during peak week - quads included. Way too susceptible to damage, inflammation and all that bad voodoo.



Interesting point. I was thinking about the bruising it can leave behind. Will also pull water into the tissue.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 10, 2017)

When i train quads i do squats light weight ATG, anything heavy i go a **** hair bellow parallel, and than some moderate front squats.....hits everything


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 11, 2017)

Quadzilla420 said:


> Upper body pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats your shoe size?


----------



## Hurt (Oct 11, 2017)

Looks to me like a combination of insufficient development and distribution of body fat being in your legs. Also - learning how to properly flex them will show separation too - are you flexing them in the picture or is that relaxed? My quads are very smooth relaxed but very separated when I flex them properly.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 11, 2017)

I noticed that as well, your shoes are huge compared to the rest of you....Looks very odd in the pic



DocDePanda187123 said:


> Whats your shoe size?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 11, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> I noticed that as well, your shoes are huge compared to the rest of you....Looks very odd in the pic



You can guess someone's pp size through sweatpants while blindfolded.


----------



## Quadzilla420 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Looks to me like a combination of insufficient development and distribution of body fat being in your legs. Also - learning how to properly flex them will show separation too - are you flexing them in the picture or is that relaxed? My quads are very smooth relaxed but very separated when I flex them properly.



Not really flexing in the photo. When I flex hard, you can slightly notice separation, but nothing great. What do you think about doing sprints as cardio. Maybe something like 15-20 sec sprints followed by 60 sec of walking, for like 5-10 cycles per session?  I know sprinters have pretty decently developed looking quads


----------



## Jin (Oct 11, 2017)

Quadzilla420 said:


> Not really flexing in the photo. When I flex hard, you can slightly notice separation, but nothing great. What do you think about doing sprints as cardio. Maybe something like 15-20 sec sprints followed by 60 sec of walking, for like 5-10 cycles per session?  I know sprinters have pretty decently developed looking quads



Male ballarinas and ice skaters do too. You just need to get your body fat down if you want your legs to pop IMO.


----------



## Quadzilla420 (Oct 11, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> I noticed that as well, your shoes are huge compared to the rest of you....Looks very odd in the pic



Lol, yes my feet are unproportionally  big. I wear size 11.5 or 12, depending on the shoe


----------



## Quadzilla420 (Oct 11, 2017)

Jin said:


> Male ballarinas and ice skaters do too. You just need to get your body fat down if you want your legs to pop IMO.



Hopefully, we will see soon enough. I'm going to try tweeking my diet to trim another 3%, that should put me around 8-9%.  Maybe at that %, and proper flexing, they will pop and separate a bit


----------



## A_Friar (Oct 11, 2017)

Looks more like an overall development issue. You still need to develop more muscle maturity from heavy lifting with max contractions. The separation will come with time and just balls to the wall training. Your diet will have a lot of effect on how much separation you get. Your upper body is fairly lean but your lower body hormonally is going to hold onto more fat due to genetics.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 12, 2017)

Doc loves male figure skaters....He is a sucker for a tight ass....


----------



## Solomc (Oct 13, 2017)

Unfortunately I think the majority of you problem is your focusing on the upper body more than the lower body. Hence, the under development. 

Gonna have to kill those legs and slow down on the upper body development. Solo


----------



## musclesandmetal (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah I think they are just not developed enough.  I do not know this for a fact but I think there is also a genetic component to separation as well.


----------

